# Booster de FM



## LioSocas (Jun 17, 2006)

hola a todos:

Estoy construyendo un Booster de FM pero no tengo el transistor Necesario y quiero saber si para esto puedo usar un BF198 o un 2SC1319, El transitor que viene en el plano del sircuito es un MFE201, se podra sustituir, Adjunto el plano del Circuito.

Gracias adelantadas.


----------



## sebas (Jul 18, 2006)

pues mira lo que tienes ahi no es un transistor es un mosfet un tipo transistor parecido a un integrado te recomiendo que elimines este mosfet si te complica i unas el s1-a al c3 de 100pf y el s1-b al nodo de conexión de r5 y c6  eliminando al mosfet con todos sus componentes. espero te quede claro remplasar este mosfet seria coplicado.


----------

